# BuyCostumes.com $10 costume sale!



## Guest

wrong link


----------



## Guest

wrong link again


----------



## Kelloween

http://www.buycostumes.com/?REF=KNC-BCGoogle-[ADL]+[Brand]+General+-+Exact-e-Brand&kwid=d6814f735dde453ab5074bd8d3beec1d


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You'll need to sign up to get the advanced offers apparently if you are not already on their mailing list. This sale does Not use a Code--at least not yet, and I think it will go public, first come first serve, probably starting Monday or Tuesday. It runs thru 11:59pm CDT on 5/1. When I saw this BuyCostume thread, I went and checked the email from them sent at 2:01 pm and had to click thru the link on my email in order to see the $10 costumes--noticed my email name was included in the URL to access it.

Some decent costumes depending upon what you need, anywhere from $29-99 from what I noticed down to a flat $10. 23 pages of 96 items per page. I picked up three costumes, two for my mad lab, and one for my circus. Sizes and quantities seem limited, some were already down to one size and some were already listed as sold out.

Thanks Hollow for the heads up. Might not have checked my email tonight otherwise and missed out on getting early looks.


UPDATE: it's after midnight CDT and if you go to the Department Tab and then to SALE, the costumes are up now for the public. Looks like they are going fast.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for linkage, guys. I kept posting a link with my account info on it...not the brightest move on the internet...

I just got TONS TONS TONS of costumes! HOORAY! What a deal. They are going fast tho...I really wanted the Gremlin Spike costume. No dice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Hollow I think making you log onto special discount areas only thru your email is their way of keeping sale info among their newsletter subscribers. Figuring their system must do checks to make sure you are the subscriber. Not a problem for me since I have been signed up for a while but not having a code to share does present an issue for those that haven't subscribed and want to get in early. Guess the only thing you can do is subscribe or be happy knowing ahead of time that a sale is coming.

I paid with paypal and am waiting to see when my payment is accepted and goes thru. Paypal sent money to BC but the transaction is still listed as In Process on my paypal account. I received an order confirmation from BC but as we all know that doesn't always mean the items are yours. I will be very disappointed if the items I bought get cancelled due to being oversold. 

I remember that Spike costume when I was shopping and it was available at that point. Then a few hours later I logged on to see if the costumes I had selected had gone Sold Out, they hadn't, but I saw dozens that were. Remember Spike being among those; it was interesting to see what went first. There were some great deals there. The Wolf in Granny's nightshirt was orig. $139 and sold for $10. Noticed alot of licensed costumes were sold out too. If I were starting out collecting costumes for my props I probably would have bought more but really tried to keep my purchase down to the haunt themes I have in the planning stages. Well keeping my fingers crossed for both of us that our orders get fulfilled.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Thanks for the "heads up" Hallow! I placed my order, paid with paypal and received my confirmation that all of the items were in stock and ready to ship. It took 15 minutes to get the order confirmation.

Eric


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Wolfbeard that happened to me also Sunday evening. Have you checked your paypal account status to see if BuyCotumes has completed the transfer from paypal? That's where I'm seeing that BuyCostumes hasn't accepted payment yet for the order, so I'm thinking the mdse hasn't been pulled and therefore my order is still in the air. I think I'll know by checking paypal before I get anything from BuyCostumes. BuyCostumes says if Domestic orders are placed by 4pm CDT usually they will ship that day so I guess either way I should know soon.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Thanks Ghost of Spookie!

I just checked after reading your post. Yes. the transaction was completed along with confirmation from paypal.
Hopefully yours will go through soon as well.

Eric


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Both my paypal and BC order status show In Process and after seeing your post decided to call Customer Service. She basically said just the same thing and I should get it by May 9. I have a feeling that they process east coast orders first to make the earlier ship schedule and then work on west coast orders that probably have a later pick up time?? I see you are east coast so hope that's the case. I don't think I've had orders cancelled thru BC but have been burned by other companies so when it's an item I really want I stress a bit.


Just checked status and it says Order Complete and I've got a tracking number so looks like everything shipped. Yea! Hope everyone else who orders gets what they want as well.


----------



## Wolfbeard

I have made purchases in the past when they had their 5 for $5 specials. I have never had a problem. Hopefully that will hold true again. 

Thank you for the information though. I do appreciate it. 

Eric


----------



## kittyvibe

When I logged in to look this morning at 7am, there was 14 pages of 94 listings per. So I missed about 10 pages of stuff, ack! But I did get the 2 costumes I know for sure I wanted last year and lamented the prices. I only wish I could have gotten a whole set but lack the fundage atm.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Both my paypal and BC order status show In Process and after seeing your post decided to call Customer Service. She basically said just the same thing and I should get it by May 9. I have a feeling that they process east coast orders first to make the earlier ship schedule and then work on west coast orders that probably have a later pick up time?? I see you are east coast so hope that's the case. I don't think I've had orders cancelled thru BC but have been burned by other companies so when it's an item I really want I stress a bit.
> 
> 
> Just checked status and it says Order Complete and I've got a tracking number so looks like everything shipped. Yea! Hope everyone else who orders gets what they want as well.


I think they are keeping good track of their stock. Several times as I shopped, costumes would go out of stock and a pop up would inform me it was no longer available. 

I am so excited. I love a deal.


----------



## Guest

kittyvibe said:


> When I logged in to look this morning at 7am, there was 14 pages of 94 listings per. So I missed about 10 pages of stuff, ack! But I did get the 2 costumes I know for sure I wanted last year and lamented the prices. I only wish I could have gotten a whole set but lack the fundage atm.



Sorry you couldn't go wild, kittyvibe. It's hard to see Halloween stuff at a great price and have to let it be bought by other people. 

Has anybody ever seen a sale of $10 costumes at BuyCostumes before? I haunt their page pretty regularly, and I have never seen so many costumes so cheaply before. Maybe I missed it before?

I bought so many because my son's high school is having a haunted house and I want to help by donating some costumes.


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks hollow. Thats very nice that you donate the costumes, I call the prices on the website yardsale prices and you can choose the size you need for most  I dont recall the sale ever being that great. Ive seen half off clearance and got good deals but nothing was ever under $15.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have been buying from BC for a while now but don't watch my email from them that closely when I'm not in Halloween season mode, in fact sometimes I don't even open it. Didn't expect this sale and when you posted $10 I thought that was probably the lowest price I've seen them offer costumes for. 

I'm glad I got the beekeepers, those pesky mutant bees that escaped from the Mad Bio Lab must have gotten to those poor guys. The black swan costume is the same GR has right now, so that was a great deal (noticed a few other costumes on both sites). The black swan might grace my high wire act. After knowing that my order got filled as placed, I decided to add two street zombie guys--just loved their detailed mask and may try to use the mask in my Egyptian tomb theme as well. Last thing I am picking up is a dark hobo clown for my carnival. I've had him on my wishlist for a while and honestly given his retail price, couldn't pass up for $10. 

Many of these costumes are at 90% off and those discounts are hard to find for a new costume.

Hollow, I'll bet the kids will be excited to have some new costumes. Very nice of you to think of them.


----------



## [email protected]

I wish i had opened up the email when it first came through. Just didint get around to it I picked up a few things though. I will alter most of the stuff i get anyways at 10 bucks a pop its like thrift store prices. I wanted another gremlin too, and it sold out. I shouldnt feel bad though I got mine for 35 from halloween aslyum, which is still a great deal. Got some great shoes too.


----------



## Guest

I went back and got 2 more...they had a Lil Red Riding Hood costume my daughter actually liked. It has a very cute black scene on the bottom of the Lil Red Riding Hood story.

Anybody who wants sexy female costumes needs to check it out...they have tons of them.

They DID have great shoes and boots, [email protected]! 

I am glad we all got some deals. Most costumes, unless they are very high end, are not worth the money they charge you. $50-$60 for a few dollars of fabric and a few cents of trimming is insane. And you never get the really cool accessories either- those are all more bucks.

GOS- The Black Swan looks like a very high end costume. It is actually really gorgeous...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hollow, I always seemed to eye that black swan costume over at GR, who only recently dropped the price on costumes a bit. Now the black swan that was on sale for $10 was only sized Xtra-SM but that is just perfect for a small tightrope walker skelly to be sporting so I put it in my cart immediately. The other sizes of it were $99.

I considered picking up the Sailor Moon tuxedo costume with the red cape for my carnival magician, seems really appropriate for it, but I had already bought a suit jacket at Goodwill to use for him that I will customize. Loved some of the saloon-girl type outfits on sale but didn't react soon enough for the ones I liked best. The shorter ones I thought might work for trapeeze ladies or magician assistant. Really trying to stay within the themes I already have going and not venture off into another area. As it is I have too many favorite themes!


----------



## kittyvibe

I came back today to see if there was anything new added to the sale and there was but the site was dropping connection so much that an item was was viewing went from in stock to out of stock within the time. I was so bummed. I put it in my email notification in case it pops up again tonight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yesterday the public could go to the Sale area and get the $10 costumes but BC did not advertise the sale on their website. Today it's hard to miss the Sale when you load the main page so I expect traffic there today will be heavy.

Seems to be a number of places with halloween sales now. Had no idea Half-a-Ween (half way to halloween) was such a widespread sale event. Cool!


----------



## Guest

My 2 orders have been shipped, and the UPS tracking says they will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Two of my orders are completed with tracking, one last minute order is still in process. Yesterday decided to add that Sailor Moon costume that looks to me like a magicians outfit and I decided to get the Evil Gnome costume. Gnome Man is going to be a big gnome that will be hiding behind some giant mutated flowers in my Mad Bio Lab. I have a few small garden gnomes that I'll have around in addition and then Kids will see him. I'm planning on him as a prop but would love to have an actor lumbering through the lab after the kids. I just love his face/mask. 

Look forward to seeing the costumes in person. I think I got some really good buys. So far everything I ordered and was confirmed for has shipped.


----------



## Guest

I liked the Evil Gnome, too. I didn't get him, but he is cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Email from Buy Costumes says they are extending the $10 costume sale for one more day. Now ends 11:59 CDT today, Friday 5/2.


----------



## kittyvibe

2 or 4 orders shipped, other 2 still processing. The ones still processing show as in stock on the website still so hopefully they will ship soon. They were ordered on the 30th. Got the Travelocity gnome for my BF, that one now shows OOS though so hopefully will go through, he was excited to wear it because it looks hilarious to him.  I also have the whole Sailor Moon set ordered so hopefully they get shipped and if so, fit me or its time to hit the gym.


----------



## BobbyA

I'm hoping they work on the inventory overnight. 
The other day I had one $10 costume go out of stock while in the cart, signed up for coming soon thing only to see it now listed as discontinued.
However the plus size version of the costume is showing in stock for $174.99
Doesn't make a lot of sense, perhaps they will get around to adding the plus size copy to the sale.


----------



## matrixmom

Halloween Forum makes me spend money.....$154 worth in costumes - some I asked myself, what if one year somebody wants to be bobs big boy? Hes kind of creepy in a cute sort of way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry your item got pulled BobbyA. Wow right out of your cart! Impressed though they had online inventory control to know when it was sold out, unlike other companies I've dealt with.

I put in an Email Me request on an item as well but suspect that if it does come in that it won't be offered at the $10 price. Figured it was worth the try. 

I'm in similar situation to you, with an order still In Process today. Hope to see it ready to ship this afternoon or late tonight. It does seem however that if your order made it to the In Process phase, it was in stock and reserved for you and will ship out. A few of my ordered costumes are now listed as Out of Stock and some Discontinued. Sounds like they are clearing out as much inventory as they can to make room for new 2013 costumes. Companies getting stuck with too much inventory in this market have problems getting funding on new orders they place with vendors and they probably needed to quickly reduce and bring in cash. 

Only thing I wish I did differently was to place just one order for everything and probably would have save on shipping. Hadn't planned on ordering more than my initial order and then thought more about my various themes and the $10 price gave me the push to go back and order more. And aside from deciding to order something or not, deciding on what size to order to dress up my skeletons was hardest decision. Too small and you can't bend the arms to get a top on and too large and they are swimming in it and even with alterations doesn't always look that good. Before Halloween Forum I never had this problem! LOL.


----------



## BobbyA

LOL.
Yeah I can see where those of us with impulse control issues might find the forum problematic.
I too am glad they aren't selling items they don't have in stock anymore. A few people have mentioned their item went OOS while in the cart. It seems to be a characteristic of the site's clearance sales. They go fast at $10. It's a trade off, risk paying a bit more in shipping, or risk losing a costume.


----------



## [email protected]

I dont think mine have shipped yet either. For those of you who missed it out, it currently says extended one day. here are still costumes left


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My last order In Process was emailed as Ready To Ship and both items were listed as shipping so I'm good to go. My packages are due to arrive Sat and Wednesday next week. No tracking yet on the last one but guaranteed by Friday.

I have found their "Order Status" to be very helpful for a quick summary. You need your Order number and zip. I like that you can see what items are in the package. Only thing that would improve it is if the tracking number was linkable to the delivery service. Precise delivery info needs to be obtained at the UPS site.


----------



## Guest

I got my first order today. The costumes were awesome. I got a heritage Lady Capulet that was pretty decent quality...love it for $10 bucks.

My son got the "Working Chimp" costume. The jumpsuit was flimsy, but he really liked the mask.

I think my favorite is the "Zombie Hobo." 2 really creepy 'people' blended into one. lol

Hope everybody gets their haul quickly! We have LESS than 6 months to Halloween! We are burning daylight, people! 

http://www.amazon.com/Fun-World-Costumes-130724-Costume/dp/B004UUJSU4 "Workin' Chimp"


----------



## Guest

The prices are back to normal! YIKES! We got a deal, everybody! *clapping*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hollow said:


> The prices are back to normal! YIKES! We got a deal, everybody! *clapping*



Another great reason to frequent HALLOWEEN FORUM throughout the year is to stay abreast of finds that members here post about and save yourself some money. This was a SUPER deal for those that ordered. I got my final shipping notice last night. Should have all orders by Thursday. If I weren't across the country from them it would be sooner. But can't wait to see what everybody ordered and if you'd recommend the costume to others here.


----------



## kittyvibe

I went back and got some more costumes because my tax refund kicked in, woo hoo! My first order arrived today, the Tuxedo mask and Sailor Moon deluxe. I like that they are official costumes  Happy that I can put it in my Toei collection afterwards. They both fit but I was nervous mine wouldnt so bought another in a bigger size just in case. For $10, you really cant go wrong.

I only wish that when you get the order detail emails that it also would list the size ordered. When I went back to get more costumes, I had a hard time remembering what sizes I previously ordered because once the costumes were selling out they took the OOS size off the costume list. So you may end up seeing only small and medium left when previously they also had large and XL. 

Since I was nervous about the sizing I used their website chat to talk to a customer service agent and he didnt seem to have the correct info for returns and exchanges. What he told me contradicted what was on the website so to not have to bother with returns or exchanges I made sure to buy what I could before the sale ended. 

Their policy is that you have to buy what you want and when they receive the old costume back they credit you the cost hence the free. I asked about the $10 sale and how they handle exchanges on them then since the sale wont be $10 anymore by the time anyone receives their costumes.

He told me that exchanges were free but I have to pay the difference on the costume I wanted, even if it was the same thing but different size. I told him then its not really a free exchange then, but he said the shipping back was the free part. That info didnt match up with the website, at least to me it didnt. Most retail stores will exchange same item and price match what was paid for a different size. I simply cant afford to exchange a $70 costume at that rate, no one would do it. 

Im guessing phone support would have been better equipped to handle that conversation anyway since they handle the exchanges. So to not bother with returns or exchanges I got everything I could.

I wish that if you put a costume in your cart they give a time frame for the item to be "yours" while in your cart. I was ticked to have items in my cart go away while I still shopped. Especially since the website kept losing connection for me due to all the traffic on it. Took me over 2 hours to go through all the sales Tuesday but only 15 minutes on Monday (before the sale was known more widely).



So all in all I got;

For my BF;
Travelocity Gnome
Tuxedo Mask

For his brother;
Cobra Commander movie version

My mother;
Steampunk Victorian Vampiress
Burlesque Dita Von Death

Myself (and anyone needing a costume bwahahaha);
Sailor Moon deluxe, regular and plus deluxe
Sailor Mars deluxe and non-deluxe
Sailor Mercury, Jupiter and Venus non-deluxe
Spider Girl dress


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I did not have any issues when I was ordering, like items dropping out of my cart because being sold out or bad or sluggish connections. If that happened to me with the cart however, I can imagine the almost panic feeling to get your order placed before they all came up sold out before buying, especially after spending time selecting stuff.

Here was my strategy. First off, setting your view to 96 images per page was the way to go...See the most you could at one time. I was shopping the site thru my email link to get the advanced $10 pricing and I think there were 23 pages back then (every group of sizing was in there). I did spend _quite_ a bit of time each website visit going thru all the pages of images trying to see what made sense for me to own. And then what size was it in, what size would fit best on a skeleton if I dresed that route. A few only came in one size, the black swan deluxe, the 2 street zombies and the zombie gnome, so that made it an easy decision--could I work with it--yes--then in cart. I tried not to be distracted checking out cool costumes that I probably wouldn't use in my haunt--pretty hard given the rich diversity of what was offered and wondering if I could modify it to work.

The 2 beekeepers which will be props laying on the ground or slumped over something having died from allergic shock, came in two sizes; but since costumes were readily appearing on the site as "sold out" at this point, I was afraid many costumes listed were only one or two costumes available (we never knew how close to being sold out they were), so my thought was order one in each size in case you couldn't order a quantity of 2 in one size. I really wanted my haunt scene to have two beekeepers. Turns out there were more than one of each size (both sizes still available) but I think it worked out for the best since these two will now seem like two different people due to the size difference. 

Can't recall the sizing on the dark clown hobo and in my last order I did have a choice on the Sailor Moon Tuxedo Mask, which I refer to as my magician, and just went with medium hoping it would fit my skeleton well. I actually went to my garage and measured his chest but I'd say it was still a toss up what size would look best on him! 

So placed 3 orders for 8 costumes for $80 and much more in savings. I probably visited the site to review costumes and check on status a few more times than that. There were a few costumes I would have liked to have added for my carnival but they sold out before I went back for them and I really didn't want to order more than I did anyway.

@@Kittyvibe, if you would have used the "Order Status" tab at the top, when it brings up your order, the summary does indicate the size ordered and has a photo of it and you could always link back to the description page. Very helpful tab resource.

Between all the great GrandinRoad props bought on clearance after last Halloween (still have a Clearance price Helsa due to arrive in July--almost forgot about her) and these costumes, I think I will end up with the best looking and dressed props in my neighorhood. Now to make it all scary and eerie is the real challenge.


----------



## WOLFPACK7483

Picked up 3 of the scarecrows for this years haunt along with the Puppet Master (Blade) costume, Vampire "Bite Me" costume
and the Meat Man zombie outfit for my kid.
Was anyone else able to use any shipping codes on their orders? No such luck here. Oh well....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I tried the shipping code too and it didn't apply it even though my order knew about it. Noticed afterwards when I looked at the shipping offer that it said it didn't apply to the $10 costumes. Can understand since the costumes were by far the best deal they probably have offered. 

The scarecrows should look great in your yard. Did a similar theme one year with three scarecrow masks from Rite Aid Pharmacy that were on sale and some flannel shirts and overalls. I can tell you that it cost me more than $10 a piece to put together. The trio looked great on the yard though. One looked lonely, two seemed like a couple and three was just right!


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm kicking myself for not starting this thread sooner. I knew about the sale but figured everyone else would have beaten me to the punch. I was a good girl - well, good by my standards - and purchased only three things: the Edwardian Vampire costume, which really should be better quality for what's supposedly a $75 item but for the price I can't complain; a set of Renaissance boots in brown; and a pair of pleather thigh high boots for my sexy mannequin girls. In the past I've hated having to fudge on footwear for the mannes and now I don't have to!

To those who purchased the Black Swan and the Lady Capulet: what's your assessment of their quality? I was sorely tempted but restrained myself.


----------



## BobbyA

Interesting how many costumes were only available at the presale and presumably sold out quickly.
I have seen a few costumes named in the thread that were long gone by the time I got to their site.
In fact one of the costumes I bought the night before the sale opened to all (when I found out about it here), was not seen again.
I'll bet there was a lot of really good costumes that most never saw.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@BlueFrog, I'm expecting my black swan...well either today or Monday I guess. UPS handed it off to my post office yesterday/early today and no way of knowing when they will have it out for delivery. Not a fan of Sure Post really, wish it just stayed with UPS. But yes, I'll be happy to review it.


UPDATE: post office delivered it. OMG, is the Black Swan (Seductive Swan) gorgeous!!!! Detailing is exquisite. Sequined bands form some of the design along with "rhinestones". Beautiful black feathers. Separate Black velvet arm sleeves with feathers. Even the tiarra has weight and looks nice, comes with hair combs attached. Costume comes in a zippered wardrobe bag. I will definitely take a photo...we're in middle of house projects so can't do it today but should have time sometime this coming week. Stunning though. This is by far the nicest costume I have ever bought, $10 or not!! Kind of a shame it will be used for a prop and not worn but my tightrope walker will be noticed for sure.

My 2 Killer Bee Keeper costumes arrived as well. BC's site said it comes with gloves--it does not and says so on the packaging. No biggy--Dollar Tree has black gardening cloth gloves I'll pick up. The costume comes with a facial mask that is made of vinyl. And has raised vinyl bee sting welts and 3D bees on it. The bees' wings look like wings and have a translucency to them so you see the stripes below. The painting on the bees could have been a bit nicer (I think the black bands are a little thick). Mask has an elastic strap. Mask covers forehead to upper lip (called a 3/4 mask). The mask will "hide" behind the beekeeper hat with torn black netting. The beekeeper outfit is a decent weight fabric, a little see through but probably not a problem at night in my haunt and the "ripped suit" exposing the chest with the bee stings and bees all over it is silk screened on. So while this is a flat look, the bees look very real. The prop is alot of cloth and not bad quality. I think it will definitely make a convincing prop. I'll examine it closer tomorrow when I go to take photos. I'm thinking of adding the White Haired Spirit ball hacked guy to the costumes so he can talk or moan in pain. Kicking legs might be another nice touch. Gonna have fun with this one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My dark hobo and street zombie costumes arrived today. Happy with both masks. Haven't pulled out the rest of the costume yet. One more order to go that should arrive tommorow.

BTW when my orders arrived, the shipping slip that came with each order so far has a Save 15% on Order coupon good til the end of May.


----------



## matrixmom

GoS ...it looks like you were the first one at the sale eh??? lucky you! You are always on top of your game my friend! Post some real pics if you have time, would love to see.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not me! I found out about it here. Think Hollow sent out the alert which got me to check my email with the link to the special sale area of their website. Just glad I was already signed up for BuyCostumes emails to get in on it early. Normally I hate to sign up for company emails or newsletters but this one paid off big time IMO. _Interestingly, I got an email from ABC Distributing today (same as LTD Commodiites and Lakeside) and they are using the same exclusive email link tactics as BuyCostumes does to get subscribers to sales areas instead of using just a Code for the pricing. Maybe a trend???_

I've been checking my email today off and on for the link to BuyCostumes accessory sale. There are maybe a few items I'll look for there. So far no email from them.

As for the costume sale, so far very happy with the outfits that I was able to order. The seductive black swan will be by far the best of the deal. There were some really high quality costumes sold during that sale and I'm sure a lot of people are happy campers. We're having our house painted this week into next and I have errands to run in the meantime like selecting colors and ordering and picking up those in-use outlet covers so they can be painted the house color (plan to get a lot of use out of those come halloween!). Not much time to play with halloween items right now but when the bee keeper costume came I did put the mask and hat on one of my Spirit Ball white haired guys and I think it will look great when all assembled. His eerie green eyes fit the mask eye holes perfectly. At some point plan to grab a photo of a few of the costumes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My last "last-minute" order arrived today--Sailor Moon Tuxedo Mask and Evil Gnome. Had waivered on them but am really pleased with both and glad I added them. I thought the material on the Tuxedo costume was a very nice quality. The tuxedo jacket and cape seem to be made of a satin-like material with a silky texture. Nice red color on the lining. Evil Gnome--I just love this guy's face mask and hat. Icky green colored skin and mismatched eyes, one bulging. This is what happens to garden gnomes that fall into a vat of toxic growth fertilizer. Look out. He's big and really hungry and looking for his next meal!

Anyone else have feedback on their costumes?


----------



## Guest

I got the Sailor Moon tuxedo too! I haven't opened most of the costumes...we are in the process of building huge rabbit pens and buying two Flemish Giant rabbits.

Those huge rabbits that people on the internet are holding and everybody thinks the rabbits are photoshopped huge mutant rabbits? Yeah, we have to raise them and they are going to bless us with grandbunnies for my son's FFA chapter, ugh.

I will take some pics if possible. Does anybody know how I can find a thread on posting pics here at HF? I have poked around a little bit and can't find anything. I really am computer stupid to the extreme. I'd love to show you all the costumes! Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallow, I'd love to see a Magician pull one of those rabbits out of his hat! I think you will like the Tuxedo costume and it sounds like you're all set with the costume and rabbit. Just need the hat and wand. BTW I've watched RFD TV on occasion, any chance your son's FFA is or has been on one of the programs there?

As for posting photos here: You should start by 1) setting up an Album (done in your member profile area). Once set up you will then 2) upload photos into it (done within the album). After that, 3) you will use photo information from the album and place it into your post. When you save the post it should come up with the photo displayed in your post. 

I see you have an album started already. If you click on one of the photo thumbnails in it, it will open the photo page where you have the option of editing. Under the photo you will see a line of text after "BB Code". It starts with . Copy that whole line of text there. Open another window to HF, keeping one open to your photos and the other displaying your post where you want to add the photo. Select "Edit Post" in the post's window. Put your cursor at the point you want to insert the photo and paste the [img] text you just copied from your photo info. I usually leave a line of empty space before and after my photos for readibility. "Save" the post changes and the photo should now be displayed in your post. If you want to add more photos to your post you simply jump back to the window with the photos in it and repeat the process. 

I'd be happy to try to help you. PM me and I'll see what I can do if the above isn't clear. I know how to do it, just not the best at explaining how to do it.


----------



## BobbyA

Here are pics of 4 costumes from the $10 sale I also bought the BP jumpsuit but didn't get a pic of it.
For scale, I'm about 6 ft and 200 lbs All were large and fit pretty well except the yellow Hazmat, it was undersized but I purchased it for a prop.
It takes a little effort to smooth out the packaging folds in the masks, so I wouldn't wait until the last minute to open them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the photos! Those costumes look great on you and seem to be a really good fit!! I actually like all 4. Will they be costumes for you or made into props? I also bought the street zombie one and was considering the toxic one. I have a similar one in a white suit that is more biohazard so decided to pass at the time. Probably should have added it as well. 

Question: So is Hazmat Unit backwards or just in your photo or meant to be that way, like reading in your rearview mirror when you see the "ambulance" on the vehicle? The scarecrow and the jester both look great. I like the green color on the jester, usually see black and white or red and white ones. Nice change of pace.

I love seeing photos of people's costumes and appreciate people posting them. It's so hard to buy this stuff off of just the internet pictures and our photos are always better anyway. Might go back and pick up the hazmat one later in the year. Thanks.


----------



## BobbyA

Hi GoS,
Thanks. They will probably be worn or props and people. 
The Hazmat text is reversed by the mirror.

Their $5 accessory sale is currently running. I bought a few things but was a little underwhelmed by the offerings in general.
I flip between thinking, what do I expect for $5, and hey I want the same kind of great deals the $10 sale had...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We're so easily spoiled and those $10 deals (for costumes priced up to $149 I think it was) are so few and far between.... But I'm glad we got this one before the season started instead of having to wait until it had passed. 

I have quite a bit in the way of accessories like wigs and gloves and such that I picked up from stores' deep discounted after-halloween sales from previous years so I didn't see much that excited me either. I would have loved the Roar mask (gorilla) or some chimp hands (have gorilla ones already) to go with my chimp mask that I got from Halloween Assylum a number of months ago for that $5 price tag but by the time I came home and found the email it was already sold out.


----------



## BobbyA

Just a heads up to the subscribed thread list, they are doing an $8 or less sale this morning.


----------



## Guest

BobbyA said:


> Just a heads up to the subscribed thread list, they are doing an $8 or less sale this morning.


Thanks for heads up!


----------

